# P30 or CZ 75 Compact??



## jrad (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys. After narrowing my search for a first purchase down from 5 guns to 2 this is where I'm at:

Glock 17 - didn't like the trigger and the grip was to block like for my hand. I'd much prefer a D/A first shot then S/A there after.

SIG 226 - Way to heavy and way to expensive. Plus our local PD has had nothing but problems with the 226. Triggers sticking back, triggers falling off!! Yikes! I'm sure it's just a bad few in the bunch as Sig seems pretty reliable.

Springfield XDm - A good gun at a good price but I wasn't a fan of the safety on the back strap (I know it sounds stupid but I always feel conscious of "having" to engage the safety.) And it didn't shoot as well as the Glock or Sig.


SO......that leaves me with my last 2 choices. The HK P30 or the CZ 75 compact. Just which model CZ I'm not entirely sure of yet but it'll come down to either the P01 or the the compact. All of course in 9mm (my round of choice for reasons I'll get into another time.

All these guns are great and I have only minor beefs with them. If you own any of these don't take this as a slight on them. They are popular for a reason and I dig that.

Thanks guys!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I have and carry (CCW) a HK P30 and love it. I've never had any issues with it... none what so ever. I trust my life with it.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I have and carry the CZ 2075 RAMI...if you can get used to your little finger hanging out in space, it's a great carry gun. Easy to conceal and 10+1 capacity. I also have the CZ 85 Combat which is a 75B with ambi controls. If you can't tell, I'm a CZ fan. :smt033 
You'll be happy with either choice though. Try to shoot both (if possible) so you know what your getting.:smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, both of these are compact weapons, which I find mildly strange as you seem to have recently put these up against the fullsize G17s, P226s, and XDMs.

I think thre question comes down to your wallet. The P30 will run you an extra $250 but it is lighter, a slight increase in capacity, and has adjustable grips. If you like metal frames, or if money is an issue at all, go for the P-01.


----------

